# How to Identify Wood?



## jlafrenz (May 18, 2012)

I am hoping some you the veterans on this forum can help me identify various woods. We have some land with 45 acres of timber on it that probably contains some good smoking woods. The previous owner logged it so there is TONS of downed logs and limbs. Since they are already down, identifying them by leaf is not really going to be possible. Some searches on the web were not helpful. I don't really want to bring back a bunch of wood and then post a "What is This" thread and find out it's worthless. Any helpful resources to help me identify wood on our property?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 18, 2012)

Where are you located?

There are guides available for identifying trees by their bark and shape, etc.

~Martin


----------



## mmain1 (May 18, 2012)

There are also some smartphone apps that are very good at identifying trees..

I am using TreeID on iPhone, but there may be even better ones out there.


----------



## jlafrenz (May 18, 2012)

I am located in Missouri. Our land is right on the border of Howard and Chariton County.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 18, 2012)

I recommend getting a really good guide, or finding a mentor.
You'll want a guide that shows the bark in different stages of maturity because most trees look entirely different at different ages.
Or, take some pics and post here and let forum members help you identify what's what.
It's best to take pics of mature trees because, as a rule, they're very easy to identify.



~Martin


----------



## jlafrenz (May 18, 2012)

I know we have a guide somewhere. I guess I could find a live tree with leaves on it to identify and then use the bark to verify the down timber.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 18, 2012)

DDF had the idea I worked on last Year, Did some of that get lost in all the shuffles?

I would be glad to help get some good Q-view of the wood we each use... I have Cherry , Maple , and Hickory on hand in all stages , would be a good WIKI to add to as members get pics. Visuals are so good to teach with...

I'll see about something...


----------



## jlafrenz (May 18, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> DDF had the idea I worked on last Year, Did some of that get lost in all the shuffles?
> 
> I would be glad to help get some good Q-view of the wood we each use... I have Cherry , Maple , and Hickory on hand in all stages , would be a good WIKI to add to as members get pics. Visuals are so good to teach with...
> 
> I'll see about something...


I think that would be most helpful for a lot of us rookies. Thanks in advance.


----------

